# Cichlid ID help



## schaferhund (Oct 1, 2019)

I recently took in a variety of cichlids as kind of a rescue and I'm having trouble identifying two in particular. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

First is a Malawi of some type (I'm not really into them). Second is a Jewel, Hemichromis guttatus.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

First might be Labidochromis caerulus "White Lab", Malawi mbuna
Mouth is full of babies? Large pellets?

Second is common Jewel from West Africa. Have they finally decided what species they actually are?


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

They've known for a long time that the 'standard' aquarium jewel is guttatus rather than bimaculatus. It could be one of the other species (afaik) but chances are it's guttatus?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I was thinking white lab because of the dorsal stripe, but checked pics of the females and no dorsal stripe. Could be a washed out male with pellets rather than a female with babies, I did not think of that.


----------



## schaferhund (Oct 1, 2019)

No, she is unfortunately carrying babies. Thanks for all of the help.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

noki said:


> Second is common Jewel from West Africa. Have they finally decided what species they actually are?


It's been "known" for over 40 years that the common Jewel in the aquarium hobby is _Hemichromis guttatus_. It's been confirmed by ichthyologists (By both Paul Loiselle and Anton Lamboj), though much of the internet continues to use _Hemichromis bimaculatus _ for the common jewel. https://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1348
At least Cichlid -forum uses the correct name for the common jewel in their profiles, though they have a number of incorrect Ids and names for some of the other jewel species (eg. profile for _H. lifalili_ which shows a picture of _H. guttatus_ . _H. sp. "moanda"_ pictured in the profiles is the real _H. lifalili_)


Ichthys said:


> They've known for a long time that the 'standard' aquarium jewel is guttatus rather than bimaculatus. It could be one of the other species (afaik) but chances are it's guttatus?


Yes, more then good chance the fish in question is _Hemichromis guttataus_. All the other jewel species are fairly distinguishable from _Hemichromis guttataus_.


----------

